# Looking to buy a skid steer



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm looking to buy a skid steer. I mainly want one for snow plowing but will also be used to load mulch and some landscaping. I can't decide if i should go new or used. I'm looking at Bob cat but am open to other brands. Don't really know what i should look for or how large of a unit I need. The guy who does moves and relocates snow for me now has a Bob cat 250, seems to work great for him but he also does alot of excavating too. So, i don't know if I need one quite that big. Anybody got any suggestions on what i should be looking for in a skid steer for my needs.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

the biggest one you can afford or if you know what types of weight you'll need to lift you can figure out what machine will work. if you do alot of snow a heated cab would be nice. if your not out for long duration in the skid one of the vinyl type covers w/ a door would be a cheap option. if it were at all possible a 2 speed would be nice. you probably don't need fancy stuff like keyless entry, hi flow, quick attach plate, air, suspension seat. if your buying used and can be patient there are alot of good deals out there...new you will get a warranty. if you get a smooth bucket you can always buy a bolt on tooth bar and have 2 buckets im sure theres more but that's off the top of my head
good luck...your gonna love playin' w/ a skid steer :bluebounc

ps need to decide on tracks or wheels...tracks cost more


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

I just bought a New Holland L185. It is right around 80 hp 
(really powerful for a skid steer) and put a 9' long, 38" high, metal cutting edge trip edge pusher from Horst Welding on it, plus two sets of chains on the tires. It could easily take a 10' or bigger pusher, but you sacrifice some ability to get into tight spots. For instance, anything bigger that my 9' and I would have to take it off to get into my heated garage where it is parked. It can be tough in tight parking lots as well. The New Holland is a phenomenal machine. This one is a 2 speed, and if I need to run it over road to get to different accounts it is no big deal, and it's way faster plowing. It will push a mountain of snow. New Holland financed me (I put $8000 down) at 3% for 60 months. You might even do better. The banks are getting money at 0% so they pass that on. Everyone will have their favorites, mine is New Holland, but get the most power that you will expect to want or use in the future, and DEFINITELY get a 2 speed.

You mention loading materials. Mine is also for this dual use, I sell landscape supplies in the summer. The New Holland easily has the reach to load a dump truck. I would get something that does this for sure. Before this, I only had a Kubota that barely reached over high sideboards on a one ton. You will always appreciate the extra lift. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## MJJMOTA01 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Looking for bobcat*

Check out my s205 close to new as you can get low hrs of 190hrs big hp bigger tires smaller frame than s250 but big power welcome to the s205 class!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

We will be getting rid of one of our skid steers this spring(we hit full depreciation on the equipment) Most likely it will be a Hew holland lx885 heat, full cab enclosure,aux hyd, 2 speed.under 2000 hrs at this point. Feel free to try it out at one of our sites.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

what will you/they be asking for it?
steve


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

That would be me. $12500.00


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

spring is little way off but could you send any pics to my e-mail when you get a chance [email protected] and then i'd like to ask some questions about different things
thanks,
steve


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

GEHL are great machines they work GREAT! i landscape a church with one of these and it works great... snow, mulch, dirt, gravel, anything! LOVE it!

like said before get the biggest one that you can buy!!!!!


----------



## DFS (Jan 17, 2009)

I run a Gehl 3725 with a 48" bucket. While it isn't the biggest machine I can run city sidewalk with it and not tear up the grass. It also only weighs 4100lbs so it is a breeze to pull.


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm also looking for a SS to augment my Toolcat and have received quotes from my local dealer on both a Bobcat S205 and S250. I'm also going to look at New Holland this week. The L180 and larger are very interesting to me. I looked at them last year and I thought they represented a better value proposition than Bobcat at the time...but I'd need to actually test a NH skid to verify that. The Bobcat units, at the time, were more expensive but very, very nice. I ran an Bobcat A300 a few weeks ago with a SB200 blower off my Toolcat and was very impressed with the power management on the 300 as well as the weight and power in general. The A300 really isn't what I need, longer-term (too heavy and expensive), but it was fun to try while the dealer applied first-aid to my Toolcat.

My Bobcat dealer was uncharacteristically open to price negotiation as well. Signs of the times, I would imagine. *Note: Bobcat is presently throwing-in the 2yr/2000hr warranty for free. This is worth about $1200 on an S205 and $1700 on a S250. My dealer wasn't even aware of this until I directed their attention to the Bobcat website (www.bobcat.com/offers).*

Good luck to you in your search.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

Spudgunner,

Let us know what the "top speed' is of the brands you investigate!

Thanks!


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

NH L185 2 Speed, 6 and 12 miles an hour respectively.....


----------



## Bluedigger (Jan 21, 2009)

patriot 
did you put the horst snowwing on? if so how do you like it? thinking of getting one but don't have enough info ...thanx


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Considr the Cat Joystick is nice for controls and service is god at least for us. We run a 277 tracked machine(little big for your puposses) but we do dirt in the summer.


----------



## Lovethebizz (Jan 23, 2007)

I plan on getting an S205 if I can find a good deal. Don't need anything smaller or really anything bigger. Just about the right size machine!


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

Lovethebizz;725794 said:


> I plan on getting an S205 if I can find a good deal. Don't need anything smaller or really anything bigger. Just about the right size machine!


I was talking to a Bobcat mechanic last week about differences in the 185/205 and the 250 and, of course, he liked them both but noted that the 205 was more difficult to work on and that repairs thus cost more. As a demo, he popped the cab back on both a 205 and a 250 for me. I could see where he was coming from...things are just more cramped. Still an impressive machine, though. I'd be happy to have one.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Check out the JCB*

1110, very nice machine, the 2 speed is a little slower than most. Visibilty is amazing.


----------



## charlefoxtrtot (Oct 26, 2003)

*Gehl*

I have an 01 7800 GEHL skidloader. It is all power. 100hp turbo diesel. Tips the scales @ around 10,000lbs. Curently for sale. Look in the ad section.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

top speed for my gehl 2 speed is 14MPH.....


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Bluedigger. it is not the snowwing. It's a 3500 series snow pusher. At 38" high you can't lift it too high in transport, or it will block your view, but it moves a ton of snow.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully this photo comes through...this is the Horst pusher on the machine.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

Ive got a 06 jd 332 bought new in 07 aprox 750-800 hrs tires 70% cab heat ac weight brackets, power tatch crome stack i use it for loading and plowing i have a 2 yrd bucket for it. i just ordered a new one today would like to get 27000 for loader make me a offer delivery may be avalable as well.


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

check out bobcat's website the s130 is a good machine its compact but does a lot. good luck.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Doesn't anyone here run Caterpillar???? IMO they're taking over the skid/track loader market with the new C series they've come out with. Do yourself a favor and just demo one! Nothing else will compare. I used to run Bobcat, but the dealer here in Columbus has a terrible shop (minus one site service man). Then I demoed a Cat 287C, let me say the cab is as comfortable as my truck! NO JOKE! Plus all you need to operate it is two fingers. So I said to hell with Bobcat and their hands and feet crap. Yeah I know what you're gonna say. "Bobcat makes all hand controls" I tried it and it's like, well a polished turd. Shine all you want brother it's still a turd. Plus it's been a night and day experience going from Bobcat service to Ohio Cat service here in Columbus, it's nice to know there's a company that still wants to fix it right the first time and take care of their customer. 
Even had a diehard Deere friend switch to Cat after he tried it. They do all site grading and seeding.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

MID OHIO mahes some good points. I live in a relatively samll town but it has the most construction activity in the area so it has many dealers (JD, Cat, Bobcat, Case/Kobelco, Komatsu, & Volvo). I have been running Cat equipment for many years. A large part of that is because their customer support is unmatched (in my experience). I came from the LA area in California and had my first equipment company experiences there. The Cat dealer there (Quinn) is hands down better than the on ehere (Wagner) but the one hCat dealer here is (by far) better than the others in this area. I dont have experience with the "C" series compact loaders or MTLs but I do know that I would have bought a Cat skid steer if they had an all wheel steer version. They did not (and nbody else does either) so I had to buy Bobcat if I wanted it. I feel the all wheel steer is the cat's a$$ so I took a chance with Bobcat. The experience has re-affirmed my original opinion. If Cat made an all wheel steer skidder I would buyt it and drop the Bobcat like a hot rock.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;750528 said:


> Doesn't anyone here run Caterpillar???? IMO they're taking over the skid/track loader market with the new C series they've come out with. Do yourself a favor and just demo one! Nothing else will compare. I used to run Bobcat, but the dealer here in Columbus has a terrible shop (minus one site service man). Then I demoed a Cat 287C, let me say the cab is as comfortable as my truck! NO JOKE! Plus all you need to operate it is two fingers. So I said to hell with Bobcat and their hands and feet crap. Yeah I know what you're gonna say. "Bobcat makes all hand controls" I tried it and it's like, well a polished turd. Shine all you want brother it's still a turd. Plus it's been a night and day experience going from Bobcat service to Ohio Cat service here in Columbus, it's nice to know there's a company that still wants to fix it right the first time and take care of their customer.
> Even had a diehard Deere friend switch to Cat after he tried it. They do all site grading and seeding.


IMO Cat is never going do get that big in the skid market with price being the number one reason

I havnt run a C series Cat yet but would be interested in running one side by side to a new D series Deere

The only 2 Cat dealers are both 1.5 hours away for us where as you can be at 10 Deere dealers at least that many NH dealers and at least 5-6 bobcat dealers in less amount of time.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

cretebaby;750847 said:


> IMO Cat is never going do get that big in the skid market with price being the number one reason
> 
> I havnt run a C series Cat yet but would be interested in running one side by side to a new D series Deere
> 
> The only 2 Cat dealers are both 1.5 hours away for us where as you can be at 10 Deere dealers at least that many NH dealers and at least 5-6 bobcat dealers in less amount of time.


I agree. Cat is very proud of their product and the initial investment can be hard to swallow. Especially if you don't have dealer nearby. The point I would like to make about price is that you must consider a couple of things besides the original purchase price:

1) What is the residual value when it's time to sell it. I don't know of any salesman that will say that used Cat iron won't bring a higher resale value than any other brand especially at the auctions.

2) Service. As I mentioned above I feel that I am getting the best service from Cat. As you have mentioned it takes yopu a couple of hours to get to the nearest Cat dealer so this point is not as valid for your situation (and for others as well). That being said I would still rather drive two hours to pick up a part the next day than wait who knows how many days it may take to get a part from Bobcat or New Holland or whomever (I know that J.D also has excellent parts availibility so not much advantage over that brand). I have never had a single part that was not available (at Cat) by 6am the next day (without having to pay freight either) as long as you can make the order by 5pm. This my experience and I'm sure that others may have had a different one. Talk to someone who has experience with your local dealers to get a better picture of how it is in your area.

3) I have had more mechanical break downs/isssues with my Bobcat equipment in 1400 hours of combined use (+/- 700hrs for each machine) than I have had in 14,000 hours of Caterpillar equipment combined use (+/- 11,000 hrs on one machine and 3,000 on the other). If you run equipment to make a living you know that that statement alone is worth it's weight in gold (and the steep price of admission).


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

DGODGR;751091 said:


> 3) I have had more mechanical break downs/isssues with my Bobcat equipment in 1400 hours of combined use (+/- 700hrs for each machine) than I have had in 14,000 hours of Caterpillar equipment combined use (+/- 11,000 hrs on one machine and 3,000 on the other). If you run equipment to make a living you know that that statement alone is worth it's weight in gold (and the steep price of admission).


AMEN!:salute:


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

Be careful going top speed when your moving anything without a trip edge. One good manhole cover or "immovable object" You'll be coughing up blood before you know it.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

> 1) What is the residual value when it's time to sell it. I don't know of any salesman that will say that used Cat iron won't bring a higher resale value than any other brand especially at the auctions.


Beg to differ....http://www.deere.com/en_US/cfd/construction/deere_const/docs1/used_transition_deere.html


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Doin_It;762083 said:


> Beg to differ....http://www.deere.com/en_US/cfd/construction/deere_const/docs1/used_transition_deere.html


Hell, I can make a bar graph.
If you can get that info off of a non-bias site I might be more inclined to believe it.


----------



## KRtraxx (Jan 6, 2009)

From the numbers I was shown Cat lost a lot of market share in our area last year.Bobcat lost market share across all North America(Not sure on Cat). New Holland and Deere were the biggest gainers last year industry wide. I sold Cat skids for 3 years and it doesnt surprize me that they are losing ground here...Expensive parts and service are the biggest obstacles I see happening here.When your in sales you hear the complaints first hand daily.. Plus a lot of customers were sold 247 and 257s here and had no sales guy explaining to them what kind of costs they were getting into for the UCs. Now they are wanting to trade them in and customers are shocked at the poor resale numbers they are seeing after Cat told them their resale was the best..On the BIG stuff it is(along with Deere).but NOT on their skids.. Your paying a lot for the name. Cats goal in wisconsin was to be no.1 when they started in 99..They grew fast but now the numbers are going down hill. The C series is a NICE machine..But a lot of the customers are figuring out what its costing them to run them value wise.Thats why the numbers are sliding here. New Holland sells more skids in Wi. than any other brand.The resale value,machines that perform decent,dealers who are open SIX days a week,and dealers that are closer to them are the reason I see this happening.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

KRtraxx;762204 said:


> From the numbers I was shown Cat lost a lot of market share in our area last year.Bobcat lost market share across all North America(Not sure on Cat). New Holland and Deere were the biggest gainers last year industry wide. I sold Cat skids for 3 years and it doesnt surprize me that they are losing ground here...Expensive parts and service are the biggest obstacles I see happening here.When your in sales you hear the complaints first hand daily.. Plus a lot of customers were sold 247 and 257s here and had no sales guy explaining to them what kind of costs they were getting into for the UCs. Now they are wanting to trade them in and customers are shocked at the poor resale numbers they are seeing after Cat told them their resale was the best..On the BIG stuff it is(along with Deere).but NOT on their skids.. Your paying a lot for the name. Cats goal in wisconsin was to be no.1 when they started in 99..They grew fast but now the numbers are going down hill. The C series is a NICE machine..But a lot of the customers are figuring out what its costing them to run them value wise.Thats why the numbers are sliding here. New Holland sells more skids in Wi. than any other brand.The resale value,machines that perform decent,dealers who are open SIX days a week,and dealers that are closer to them are the reason I see this happening.


I can absolutely believe the poor numbers with the MTL machines, people are getting rid of them left and right because of the problems with the undercarriages. Cat and ASV are constantly working out the bugs with the undercarriages. I've heard alot of complaints with the B series MTL's and they are getting better with the new C series. 
As for the guys buying the MTL's and not realizing the extra cost that goes into maintaining the undercarriages is ridiculus Anybody with half a brain and some common sense can figure out that more moving parts means more cost and more maintenance. DUH! I mean they're not dealing with four wheels and tires anymore.
If people can't put that together without being told they have no business buying an MTL.
That's like the people who spill coffee in their lap and then sue because it burnt them.


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey, I'm an ASV owner.
Will coffee really burn you?payup


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

cornerstone;762551 said:


> Hey, I'm an ASV owner.
> Will coffee really burn you?payup


I wish they had a high five smiley I could give you for being a ASV owner.


----------



## KRtraxx (Jan 6, 2009)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;762308 said:


> I can absolutely believe the poor numbers with the MTL machines, people are getting rid of them left and right because of the problems with the undercarriages. Cat and ASV are constantly working out the bugs with the undercarriages. I've heard alot of complaints with the B series MTL's and they are getting better with the new C series.
> As for the guys buying the MTL's and not realizing the extra cost that goes into maintaining the undercarriages is ridiculus Anybody with half a brain and some common sense can figure out that more moving parts means more cost and more maintenance. DUH! I mean they're not dealing with four wheels and tires anymore.
> If people can't put that together without being told they have no business buying an MTL.
> That's like the people who spill coffee in their lap and then sue because it burnt them.


 I guess my point on this is that when that Cat Mtls first came out, all a lot of customers could see in their minds is that they were buying a Cat and that it had the latest and greatest track system on the market at that time.Some (not all) sales people would capitalize on this and make the sale without even mentioning the cost factor ,only the productivity point.I sell a lot of the VTS systems and Solideal rubber tracks.I see it quite often lately where a guy is ready to trade and pricing around and will comment that he loves the machine but wish he knew the upkeep cost before he had bought it.(a lot of trades are done when they need a new UC/tracks and they are shocked what it takes off the resale).Yes..a good business guy should have thought of this,your right! But a good sales person would mention this to ALL his potential customers when trying to do a sale.. 
By the way I also sell ASVs so I still have a connection to what this UCs pros and cons are daily.Obviously I still point out the cost of running it to the potential customer..ASV probably would not approve of any sales person/dealer saying any negative comments about their UCs.But,Hey my business is built on my CUSTOMERS coming back to me for GOOD advise and service not some equipment companies sales pitch,no matter what brand it is...This was a major reason I moved on to selling other brands of equipment instead of being a Cat sales person.I didnt really care for Cats sales training,where they claim they are the only game in town..They have some great stuff true.. But they are NOT the only game in town. And they do have faults just like any other brand of equipment out there no matter what their Catitude is.
And by the way..I dont really care for coffee.. LOL


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

as far as size goes for your machine the best answer is i would rather have the extra power and size and not need it, thenn need the power and size and not have it. if the machine is to small you will work it to hard and wear out parts prematurely. then hate that brand name, move on to another brand and bigger at the same time, and getting into the machine you should have bought in the first place.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

ServiceOnSite;764558 said:


> as far as size goes for your machine the best answer is i would rather have the extra power and size and not need it, thenn need the power and size and not have it. if the machine is to small you will work it to hard and wear out parts prematurely. then hate that brand name, move on to another brand and bigger at the same time, and getting into the machine you should have bought in the first place.


I'll second that! Especially since nothing good comes from things happening prematurely!


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;762618 said:


> I wish they had a high five smiley I could give you for being a ASV owner.


The dynamic duo.wesport


----------

